# Still Missing



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Has anyone seen this guy?*


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Is that Ted?


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Don't know but he sure looks like a KU Basketball fan after losing to Michigan last Friday.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

We have'nt seen Carl for a while…

Carl? is that you?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I think that's DKV.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

NORM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I miss you NOrm! Hope all is well!

Matt


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I thought you just looked in the mirror.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Guys, all is cool.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*He'd look much better with horn rimmed glasses!*


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Mitt Romney??


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

he's back !


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

I thought it was Al Borland (RIchard Karn) based on the shirt, but may be Wilson (Earl Hindman) based on the bag?? Pretty sure it wasn't Lisa (Pamela Anderson).


----------



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)

Not since the Gong Show was on!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry not my bag )


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Dan'um, I think I'd have to ask Martin for his password before he could truly come back. It's bean a longo timeo. I'm going to try me thinks …


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm so confused ….


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

didn't we lose him once before already?


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

do.not.care.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd say the bag is an improvement, though. maybe trying out to be a Bag Lady????

Hey, at least my face is on a salsa jar!!









LOL…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Haven't you guys heard about Ned Kelly the Aussie Bushranger (Outlaw). He's back from the dead. LOL


----------



## LokisTyro (Apr 19, 2013)

I haven't seen him but I can ask my buddy where he's been.


----------

